# Warmest Hunting Boots????



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey all, looking to buy some good late season cold weather boots. I hate having cold feet!!! Any suggestions? Has anyone had good luck with a particular brand?


----------



## gman57 (Jun 7, 2004)

Muck boots woody max, do a search lots of good stuff written these are comfortable ,light and warm. My cold feet like them a lot.


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

rubber boots with foot warmers in them. I think they are called boot warmers, and are like handwarmers that go in your boots work great


----------



## Anadrol (Aug 17, 2009)

Any waterproof boots with thinsulate will work.They key to great warmth is proper sizing and a quality sock configuration. 

Here's the key: 
1. Get them a half size too big.
2. Get a pair of Smartwool Hiking Liner socks (they're black, ultra thin, and made of merino wool) 
3. Put on a pair of those charcoal toe warmer thingy's. They stick on to your liner socks. (this step is optional, and I only use these things on really cold days. Not good if you need to walk much- only good for extended tree stand sitting)
4. Put a pair of Smartwool Hunting Extra Heavy OTC socks on over the liner socks. 

The extra room created by getting the boots a little bit big will allow circulation. Don't tie your boots too tight. You need your feet to get good blood flow. Move your toes a ton.

Smartwool can't be beat.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Lacrosse pack boots with wool socks. I love 'em. I've been freezing my cajones off in a tree, but my feet weren't cold. Seriously. But my AlphaBurlies with wool socks are toasty, too. Both are gusseted and waterproof.


----------



## john304 (Aug 8, 2009)

I like rocky bear claws myself. Never let me down


----------



## 116Buck (Dec 12, 2004)

White Mickey Mouse Boots


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

Muck boots woody max....:darkbeer:


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

gman57 said:


> Muck boots woody max, do a search lots of good stuff written these are comfortable ,light and warm. My cold feet like them a lot.


+1 on the Muck Woody Max and I wear wool socks!


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

gman57 said:


> Muck boots woody max, do a search lots of good stuff written these are comfortable ,light and warm. My cold feet like them a lot.


Took the typing right out of my fingers! I got a pair for last season and I can't wait to be able to wear them again but they are no good when its 80-95 degrees!


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just my own experience: Thinsulate + wool + toe warmers won't work for late season unless there's enough Thinsulate - bare minimum 1000. If you can get to your stand without your toes getting cold, Arcticshield Boot Insulators or Icebreaker Insulated Boot Blankets work great. 

You don't want to hike in them but if you put them on when you get set up, they'll keep in the heat you've got. Last year I had on 600gm boots with toe warmers, and dropped one of my ArcticShields on the way to the stand. So rather than hike back after it, I used the one I had on my right foot. After about an hour my left foot was so cold I had to leave. But my right foot was just fine.


----------



## mountaineer2314 (Sep 15, 2009)

I use Lacrosse Burly 1200. But, the trick is where wool with a synthetic liner sock and change them when you get to your treestand. Just put them in a zip lock.


----------



## spiaailtli (Sep 5, 2007)

Buster of Xs said:


> Lacrosse pack boots with wool socks. I love 'em. I've been freezing my cajones off in a tree, but my feet weren't cold..


I went this route last year and it was the warmest my feet have been in years. Go wih the -100 or -120 degree version and a good pair of socks with a high wool conent.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

hunt123 said:


> Just my own experience: Thinsulate + wool + toe warmers won't work for late season unless there's enough Thinsulate - bare minimum 1000. If you can get to your stand without your toes getting cold, Arcticshield Boot Insulators or Icebreaker Insulated Boot Blankets work great.
> 
> You don't want to hike in them but if you put them on when you get set up, they'll keep in the heat you've got. Last year I had on 600gm boots with toe warmers, and dropped one of my ArcticShields on the way to the stand. So rather than hike back after it, I used the one I had on my right foot. After about an hour my left foot was so cold I had to leave. But my right foot was just fine.


Better yet just take your boots off once in your stand and slid your feet into the boot blankets with the hand warmers already in there. You wont believe how warm and comfortable your feet will be. :darkbeer:


----------



## Booner1331 (Sep 13, 2006)

LaCrosse SST 1200G thinsulate, Smart Wool socks


----------



## REEZENENOUGH (Sep 18, 2009)

definately wear wool socks. even if your feet sweat from walking the wool will still keep them warm.


----------



## McHouck (Mar 14, 2007)

hunt123 said:


> Just my own experience: Thinsulate + wool + toe warmers won't work for late season unless there's enough Thinsulate - bare minimum 1000. If you can get to your stand without your toes getting cold, Arcticshield Boot Insulators or Icebreaker Insulated Boot Blankets work great.
> 
> You don't want to hike in them but if you put them on when you get set up, they'll keep in the heat you've got. Last year I had on 600gm boots with toe warmers, and dropped one of my ArcticShields on the way to the stand. So rather than hike back after it, I used the one I had on my right foot. After about an hour my left foot was so cold I had to leave. But my right foot was just fine.


+1 :thumbs_up for the Arctic Shield Boot Insulators!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

*Cabelas Saskatchawan pac's*

How ever you spell it


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

:nixon:Muck boots.........They are light weight and they will keep your feet toasty!!!!!!!:nixon:


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

Muck..woody max..AWESOME


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

116Buck said:


> White Mickey Mouse Boots



+ 1 even with all the new boots these are still the warmest boot around.


----------



## ILAntlrAddct (May 24, 2009)

Muck Woody Max


----------



## btomlin (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm with Dextee!!

Cabelas Saskatchewan Pac boots all the way!!!


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

btomlin said:


> I'm with Dextee!!
> 
> Cabelas Saskatchewan Pac boots all the way!!!


Those boots or Lacrosse Hunting pac boots I have had great luck with both up to -30 ice fishing & well below freezing while on stand for several hours.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

For all of you guy wearing muck. I am trying to understand how they can be any good. To me they look like they have a rubber outer membrane which wont allow your feet to breathe so your sweat will just stay.

Please enlighten me as my feet get colder by each year and need something new.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

RNT said:


> For all of you guy wearing muck. I am trying to understand how they can be any good. To me they look like they have a rubber outer membrane which wont allow your feet to breathe so your sweat will just stay.
> 
> Please enlighten me as my feet get colder by each year and need something new.


That's the whole idea, Their made out of a Rubber membrane which doesn't allow any heat to escape, And it doesn't allow ANY COLD AIR IN. This is the key to them working so effectively, I wore my Mucks out in January this year deer hunting, I spent 8 hours in the stand and my feet were toasty as could be. If the boots are not Waterproof then they won't be as effective, If water can get into your boot then surely so can cold ass air!


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

TheTracker said:


> That's the whole idea, Their made out of a Rubber membrane which doesn't allow any heat to escape, And it doesn't allow ANY COLD AIR IN. This is the key to them working so effectively, I wore my Mucks out in January this year deer hunting, I spent 8 hours in the stand and my feet were toasty as could be. If the boots are not Waterproof then they won't be as effective, If water can get into your boot then surely so can cold ass air!


I appreciate your response. I am going to have to ask for you patience as I still dont understand how your feet dont sweat in rubber boots. I have been wearing gore tex boots with 1000 grams of thinsulate so they are water proof and supposedly warm but yet not so warm, if you know what I mean. Do these boots cause you to sweat more???? Because if they do as good as all of you say they do they are a decent price.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

LaCrosse 1200's


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW I baffled by all the rubber boot remarks. Sweaty feet in cold weather hhuummm, If you want warm comfortable feet go with a Sorel Chieftain of polar you will not have cold feet. Leather, rubber just don't cut it in the cold. I'am talking cold -10+ not 15. I stop using rubber boots around 30 degrees.


----------



## gman57 (Jun 7, 2004)

The mucks are lined with neopreme and the uppers are neopreme this supposedly helps them breathe. I walk all over in mine (usually have the uppers rolled down) when I sit no problems..


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses, I am kinda blown away by the muck boot reviews too. I understand the idea behind the boots but didnt realize they were such a big hit!!!


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

RNT said:


> I appreciate your response. I am going to have to ask for you patience as I still dont understand how your feet dont sweat in rubber boots. I have been wearing gore tex boots with 1000 grams of thinsulate so they are water proof and supposedly warm but yet not so warm, if you know what I mean. Do these boots cause you to sweat more???? Because if they do as good as all of you say they do they are a decent price.


Smartwool socks will wick sweat from your skin. That and Mucks are made to be breathable, thats their big thing they advertise.


----------



## dallas detroit (Jan 11, 2009)

Northern Outfitters, The Artic Boot


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

bluearmy28 said:


> Hey all, looking to buy some good late season cold weather boots. I hate having cold feet!!! Any suggestions? Has anyone had good luck with a particular brand?


Any good pac boot will work good. (Lacross, Sorels,ect) Its important to make sure your foot isn't stuffed into the boot. You should be able to wiggle your toes with the heavy socks on. People think if they put extra socks on it'll keep thier feet warmer but it cuts the blood circulation.


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

Bluearmy you will regret buying a rubber, Neo boot. I do not see to many hunters in the north woods of Maine wearing them. Just ask a seasoned logger what to wear


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

bluearmy28 said:


> Hey all, looking to buy some good late season cold weather boots. I hate having cold feet!!! Any suggestions? Has anyone had good luck with a particular brand?


this may sound shallow but you can pretty much sum up how warm your feet will stay by how many dollars you spend on cold weather boots..i bought sorel dominators about 10 years ago, and they were pretty much as pricey as a boot could be then, but they can keep me on my stand for that extra hour or 2 when the temps are on the teens...


----------



## arrowhawk (Feb 21, 2003)

dallas detroit said:


> Northern Outfitters, The Artic Boot


I second the northern outfitters boot if your talking warmth.
The boots are not water proof but that does not matter.
When it's really cold everthing is frozen.
You don't need sock either.
If you step in a creek just take the boot off and ring out the liners and put them back on your feet, you'll stay warm.
I'll wear these boot when we get single degits other wise I wear soral packs.
Sorals are not as warm but just right went the temp is cold but not single degits


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

up here in november on i usually where my iceman,cornstalker dont work after 30 degrees


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

arrowhawk said:


> I second the northern outfitters boot if your talking warmth.
> The boots are not water proof but that does not matter.
> When it's really cold everthing is frozen.
> You don't need sock either.
> ...


Ill second this boot. Northern outfitters boot and clothing is simply the best for extreme cold. My dad wore them in Canada and sat in the stand for 10 hours and his feet never got cold. It was -30 degrees. Everything froze solid but not him.


----------



## Cybertech (Apr 4, 2006)

Muck woody max the most comfortable boot I have worn yet extremely warm and light but have not tried them in extreme cold. As far as a boot for the coldest weather The Northern Outfitters Arctic have worn them in Saskatchewan and like others said no socks, feel like slippers and fairly light for the size of them just dont try to walk all day in them they are bulky.


----------

